# New Army Special Force to Iraq



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2006)

The Pentagon announced today the formation 
of a new 500-man elite fighting unit called 
"The "United States Redneck Special Forces".

These Alabama, Arkansas, Georgia, Kentucky, 
Mississippi, Missouri, Ohio, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania,
Tennessee, and Texas boys will be dropped off into 
Iraq, and have been given only the following facts 
about terrorists:

1. The season opened today
2. There is no limit.
3. They taste just like chicken.
4. They don't like Beer, Pickups, Country Music or Jesus.
5. They are "DIRECTLY RESPONSIBLE" for the death of 
Dale Earnhardt!!!


The Pentagon expects the problem in Iraq to be over by Friday.


----------



## Glider (Apr 14, 2006)

Like to see him carry that for a few miles.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2006)

Yep, that is why he has his truck behind him...


----------



## Glider (Apr 14, 2006)

He may not make it to the truck


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 14, 2006)

It might take him some time but I recon he will manage to carry that ATR to it...


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Nov 13, 2006)

American army is really leting herself go!


----------



## twoeagles (Nov 13, 2006)

On a positive note, that's what any invader of American soil faces, and
there are lot's of them. Me included, although I favor a .338....


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2006)

WOLVERINES!!!!!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 14, 2006)

Did i miss something?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 14, 2006)

See the movie "Red Dawn" and you'll know what Les is talking about.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 14, 2006)

Ooooooh kay, yeah ive seen that movie


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2006)

Even that is funny!


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 14, 2006)

LMFAO


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 14, 2006)

I think that gun looks like it would be better off mounted technical style to the back of the truck. Interesting picture, although shouldn't this be in off-topic? I really don't think this would occur in real life.


----------



## ndicki (Nov 15, 2006)

Tony Blair mentioned sending a Battalion of Football Supporters... (1Bn FOOTERS)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 15, 2006)

HealzDevo said:


> I think that gun looks like it would be better off mounted technical style to the back of the truck. Interesting picture, although shouldn't this be in off-topic? I really don't think this would occur in real life.



That is because it is a joke. It is not meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## ndicki (Nov 15, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That is because it is a joke. It is not meant to be taken seriously.



That's right, spoil it for everybody. A mate of mine in New Washington, Ohio, just rang me to tell me the news. Now I'll have to tell him he isn't going on a hunting trip after all.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## k9kiwi (Nov 17, 2006)

> although shouldn't this be in off-topic



Give us mere mortals a hint...

Was it Bubba's big belly or the ski mounting that convinced you it was serious?

Yup, a northern (Swedish / Finish) AT gun mounted on a ski platform will go down huge in IRAQ.

Think hard, think CAMEL. Maybe even SAND.

Adler, you can send the Helicopters home now, Rocket Signtists have saved the day.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 17, 2006)

now now, play nice...


----------



## ndicki (Nov 17, 2006)

Now then, how can you anchor a MILAN to a camel...?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 17, 2006)

k9kiwi said:


> Give us mere mortals a hint...
> 
> Was it Bubba's big belly or the ski mounting that convinced you it was serious?
> 
> ...



I just spit out my ice tea reading that!


----------



## ndicki (Nov 17, 2006)

Is that ice tea like US Navy Canada Dry?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 18, 2006)

Nope Arizona Southern Style Sweet Tea Real Brewed.


----------



## ndicki (Nov 18, 2006)

Come again?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 18, 2006)

forget it Dicki, no one can drink tea like the British anway......


----------



## ndicki (Nov 19, 2006)

You mean iced tea isn't a mug of PG Tips (with milk) that you left outside by accident? Yeaugh!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)

Its cold sun brewed tea. You dont drink it warm or with milk like you Brits do. I am rather fond of British tea as well though.


----------



## MacArther (Nov 19, 2006)

The sad thing is, that if we really did release the rednecks into Iraq, the war really would be over inside a week.


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 19, 2006)

Actually what really made up my mind was the size of the gun. I mean it really looks like a WW1 museum piece, I have seen in the Brisbane Museum, Queensland in terms of size, which was intended for taking out tanks. If you had said they were tank hunters, I might have done a double-take but even that in this day and age would be preposterous... A gun that size would need to be mounted on a shock absorbing platform on the truck...


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 20, 2006)

Man you're looking way too far into this....


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)

...and thus the good thread is born.


----------



## k9kiwi (Nov 21, 2006)

> A gun that size would need to be mounted on a shock absorbing platform on the truck



Healz, the shock absorbing is already there.

Note how Bubba sports the latest in all over "Bud Padding". I hear they are also trying to come out with a Light version for the desert.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh boy


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 21, 2006)

LMAO!!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 23, 2006)

Geez, I posted it as a *joke *in _April_. Seven months later, it becomes an issue about it being posted in the wrong place? Healz, relax and enjoy the joke like everyone else did. It is _only a joke_.


----------



## k9kiwi (Nov 23, 2006)

Evan.

You weren't serious????? 

Here is Bubbas' Stealth Winnebago


----------



## evangilder (Nov 23, 2006)

Too clean and undented to be a bubba-mobile!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2006)

This is more authentic.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 24, 2006)

NIIIIIICE!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## Matt308 (Nov 25, 2006)

I have two whole powerpoint presentations full of redneck pics. Some familiar. Others I have found whilst perusing the net. Too large to post though. I'll try again and see if Horse upped the *.ppt file size.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh and by the way. Not the rear gunners port on the "technical".


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 26, 2006)

The recoil on that gun would knock you flat. A .22 has recoil and we would be talking about 25mm rounds in that thing. You are kidding me that someone even with padding could fire something that big accurately right? It would leave a big bruise on the person.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

Actually not. Ofcourse they are not meant to be fired standing, but rather prone. These types of weapons are referred to as "anti-material" rifles. They fire anything from .338 to .50BMG to 20mm to 25mm. While recoil is stout, hauling around such a large weapon is the bigger problem and usually requires two, three or four people.


----------



## k9kiwi (Nov 27, 2006)

For reference for Healz

Lahti-Saloranta L-39 20mm

And a British Boyes Anti-Tank rifle.

And the Redneck Gun Buggy, for rabit hunting


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2006)

HealzDevo said:


> The recoil on that gun would knock you flat. A .22 has recoil and we would be talking about 25mm rounds in that thing. You are kidding me that someone even with padding could fire something that big accurately right? It would leave a big bruise on the person.



Seriously you are reading too much into this. Eric posted this a joke not meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 28, 2006)

...but that fat redneck did have a big gun, Adler.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes he did...


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 28, 2006)

It wasn't a Boyds. It looked more like an oversized M1A1 Carbine... Can't exactly remember the name of it. It said WW1 though. Could have been German. That I remember...


----------



## k9kiwi (Nov 28, 2006)

for those that can't lip read I will repeat myself.....

*Lahti-Saloranta L-39 20mm*
 
Are we Finnish or what?

 

You can always tell a level headed Aussie. Dribbles in equal amounts from both sides of his mouth (jokes, just jokes)


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 29, 2006)

LMAO!! I can't believe this thread is STILL going...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 29, 2006)

Its a great thread!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah, I'm enjoying it too!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 1, 2006)

man how cool is that gun buggy


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## mkloby (Dec 6, 2006)

the M-2 is great mounted on anything!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2006)

...or IN anything!


----------



## ndicki (Dec 17, 2006)

The old M-16 GMC was quite fun, I'll bet!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 20, 2006)

I like using that thing on Battlefeild Veitnam, except im usually shooting infantry, and if imm bored at my own planes


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 20, 2006)

Quad Deuce! Now that must have been fun!


----------



## k9kiwi (Dec 21, 2006)

I was taught ONCE.

If they pull a bottle, use a big stick.
If they have a big stick, use a pistol.
If they have a pistol, use a rifle.

Etc Etc.

The teacher was a mean racing snake teaching us unarmed combat.

Why setlle for .50 inch (12.7mm) when you can have 105mm.

If you are going to make their eyes water, do it right.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2006)

Never seen one with a 105mm recoiless turret on the back!! Our local library has a fairly comprehensive book on US military vehicles. It is about 700pages of literally 10s or thousands of different makes, models and variants. Quite amazing the vastly different types of vehicles that have been produced over the years for fleets or one-off missions.

I just love those old WWII half-tracks. Those dang things have been re-engined and overhauled and are still serving as frontline vehicles for some international armies to this day. What a tribute to a great design.


----------



## mkloby (Dec 24, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Never seen one with a 105mm recoiless turret on the back!! Our local library has a fairly comprehensive book on US military vehicles. It is about 700pages of literally 10s or thousands of different makes, models and variants. Quite amazing the vastly different types of vehicles that have been produced over the years for fleets or one-off missions.
> 
> I just love those old WWII half-tracks. Those dang things have been re-engined and overhauled and are still serving as frontline vehicles for some international armies to this day. What a tribute to a great design.



The half-track is a very interesting vehicle. Definitely increased cross country mobility and ability to keep up w/ armored regiments as compared to motorized infantry. Also, they were adaptable, and a wide assortment of armaments found their way onto the half-tracks, as indicated above. I myself like the SdKfz 251...


----------



## Torch (Jan 19, 2007)

Recoil on that gun is not a problem due to the redneck beer belly recoil preventor.


----------

